# Alpine CDA-9887 Full Speed Connection: analog or digital?



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

Okay, I'm confused.  

I have been considering purchase of an Alpine CDA-9887. I am using Dynaudio System 242 components in an active front stage configuration, with a single JL Audio 12W6, all driven with Sinfoni amplification. I have been interested in the CDA-9887 because it's high-quality 24-bit DAC and 4-volt pre-amp outputs should provide a solid foundation for sound quality. The CDA-9887 would allow me the flexibility to choose between the Imprint capability, the upcoming JBL MS-8, or just the DSP capability of the unit itself. I also like that the CDA-9887 has Bluetooth capability, and is HD Radio ready.

One of the features that has attracted me the most is the "Full Speed Ipod Connection", as it appears to be the most user-friendly interface. I plan to begin using my iPod as a source unit in my car, utilizing Apple Lossless files for compatibility with my home media. I experimented at length one night and compared a CD source against files recorded from the lowest resolution bit speeds up through Apple Lossless codings, listening with Grado headphones. I could easily tell the difference between the progressively better resolutions, but I could rarely tell the difference between the lossless and the CD. 

Since sound quality is the emphasis for my car system, I thought that perhaps the DAC in the CDA-9887 might be a little better quality than the one used in the iPod, and digital data transfer between the iPod and the CDA-9887 would effectively eliminate the potential for noise. But this assumes the KCE-422i Full Speed Connection uses digital transmission of the audio information. 

So my confusion is this: Does the Alpine Full Speed Connection use digital transfer of the audio information, with the CDA-9887 performing the D/A conversion? Or is the D/A conversion done by the iPod DAC, with an analog transmission of the audio data received as just another line-level input by the CDA-9887. I've researched this for some time, and have asked several different people that I thought should know, but I always get different answers.

Part of the confusion lies in the fact that the iPod dock connection actually has pin-outs for digital and analog outputs, as well as USB and Firewire connections:

http://pinouts.ru/Devices/ipod_pinout.shtml

The easy route for a manufacturer to take is just to make a cable and use the line-out connections. And most iPod accessory manufacturers do. But apparently Alpine may have taken the high road and worked out a proprietary arrangement with Apple to allow controls and visual interfaces on the Alpine unit to mirror the controls on the iPod. But still, a digital path could be used for navigating files and controlling the iPod, while still using an analog path for the audio itself.

The Alpine literature doesn't make it exactly clear either. the description for the KCE-422i says "directly connect your iPod for full control, full sound at full speed with an easy-to-use search interface. You have control right from the head unit at full speed. Enhanced features include faster data transmission for quick and easy file navigation, as well as full-tag artist, album, song, genre, podcast, and composer information displayed directly on the head unit, all while charging the iPod battery". Does the "data transmission" include the audio information, or is it just data only in regard to the Alpine's GUI for control for operational purposes? Put another way, is the telemetry and control data in one bit-stream and the audio data in another, or are both multiplexed into one bit-stream in the iPod, the demultiplexed in the CDA-9887?

I called Alpine tech support today, and the person who answered assured me the connection is digital, and that the CDA-9887's DAC would be utilized. I asked again to confirm, and he repeated the same answer. Later in the day I realized I forgot to ask if the unit supported Apple Lossless files (it does), so I called back. I got a different guy and I asked him about the interface between the two units; he told me that the iPod interface is analog, and that only the USB input was digital.   

So, I thought I'd ask the question here and see if anyone knew for sure how the two units communicate with each other. Most folks I'm sure could care less, but some folks here do and might want to know definitively, as it might make the difference between whether they choose an Alpine unit, or other alternative high-end head units. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's analog, and it's been discussed before...at length.


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> It's analog, and it's been discussed before...at length.


I've been monitoring threads off and on, here and on other forums as well over the last year, in anticipation of the introduction of the CDA-9887 and the Imprint unit. I've also been watching for information on the equally interesting MS-8. I too have seen this discussed ...at length. Yet I have seen answers stated with conviction and surety in both directions, just I as received answers with surety and conviction in both directions from Alpine support yesterday. 

Is there a thread here that I missed that came to a definitive conclusion - that explains in detail how the interface between the two units works - that I missed you could point me to? 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Look for the threads on the iDA-X001


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

The gentleman who represents Genesis, Peter I believe, described regular alpine full speed as 7 or 8/10ths of the CD experience and the iDA as 9/10ths. So a marked improvement. If I am able to keep my car (may be going back to school in The City) I will seriously consider one of the new iDAs.


----------



## 96dak (Jan 28, 2008)

the kce-422i from what i understand is analog. if digital audio transfer is a must just get the ida-x100, and use the usb cable, same DAC , imprint ready, triple outs, just 2V instead of 4V.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

SynRG said:


> Okay, I'm confused.
> 
> I have been considering purchase of an Alpine CDA-9887. I am using Dynaudio System 242 components in an active front stage configuration, with a single JL Audio 12W6, all driven with Sinfoni amplification. I have been interested in the CDA-9887 because it's high-quality 24-bit DAC and 4-volt pre-amp outputs should provide a solid foundation for sound quality. The CDA-9887 would allow me the flexibility to choose between the Imprint capability, the upcoming JBL MS-8, or just the DSP capability of the unit itself. I also like that the CDA-9887 has Bluetooth capability, and is HD Radio ready.
> 
> ...


Yes, the idiot you talked to is correct, the connect _for navigation and display purposes_ is digital and it would use the Alpine DAC along with ever other digital analog audio signal that goes through the unit since processing is done in the digital domain through the units codec. But audio from full speed nope, analog.


----------



## Hiace200 (Apr 26, 2009)

I found below statement from 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/116675-sq-sd-card-vs-cd-2.html



chad said:


> USB cannot be analog, dock connector has analog out... IF IT'S ONLY USB it's data, dock connector is a pot-shot.


So, is it correct to say that Alpine CDE-117 done the D/A conversion itself because this headunit use a usb slot to connect with iphone/ipod. 

Thank You.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hiace200 said:


> I found below statement from
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/116675-sq-sd-card-vs-cd-2.html
> 
> ...


Yes. Wiki "USB" pin out, find something in those four pins that can send an audio  left and right signal.


----------

